# White Dog movie-question



## Wiktoria Przybyłowska (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi!
I have a question about movie :White dog, i watched this film and I need more information; is it true that rascist used dogs like that''white dog''? I can't find articles about it. Maybe is it an urban legend? 
a few people in my country told me that it is true.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Wiktoria Przybyłowska;525081 said:


> Hi!
> I have a question about movie :White dog, i watched this film and I need more information; is it true that rascist used dogs like that''white dog''? I can't find articles about it. Maybe is it an urban legend?
> a few people in my country told me that it is true.


The film was loosely based on an autobiographical novel. Fiction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Dog


----------



## Wiktoria Przybyłowska (Nov 22, 2013)

maggie fraser said:


> The film was loosely based on an autobiographical novel. Fiction.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Dog


Ok thank you, I know that film is fiction,but I found information about dogs trained to attack black men in South Africa at Apartheid times by Israel soldiers etc and in USA by KKK. Once my friend sais that people from kkk did really training dogs to attack only black people. 
And I spend all day to looking for more information and I found reference about this on one webside. And I found forum user asking : how to train dog attack black people. It is sick in my opinion. ](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Training dogs to attack black people didn't work out too well because usually the dogs were smarter then the trainers. ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A low point in history where handler aggressive dogs would have been a blessing.


----------



## Wiktoria Przybyłowska (Nov 22, 2013)

thank you for your answers.


----------



## John DiStano (Jan 30, 2014)

Quite true. I'm sure there isn't much written about it, but in the 'behind the scenes' section on the DVD it is mentioned. I've seen quite a few dogs that were like this, whether they were 'trained' to be that way I'm not sure. Corny movie but great concept, and I liked the de-training scenes.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Training dogs to attack black people didn't work out too well because usually the dogs were smarter then the trainers. ;-)


 
Oh yeah, Thomas? Tell that to the victims the dogs were set upon, then. I'm almost positive they would disagree with you. It worked *very* well from what I understand. Then again, how often was a dog sent into a mixed crowd of different races/ethnicities and asked to bite discriminatively? Not very often, I'd imagine.

To the OP, yes. It is quite true. Very, very sad, and very, very true.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> Oh yeah, Thomas? Tell that to the victims the dogs were set upon, then. I'm almost positive they would disagree with you. It worked *very* well from what I understand. Then again, how often was a dog sent into a mixed crowd of different races/ethnicities and asked to bite discriminatively? Not very often, I'd imagine.
> 
> To the OP, yes. It is quite true. Very, very sad, and very, very true.


Zakia, You obviously missed the point of my TWO MONTH OLD post :-(


----------



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

Wiktoria Przybyłowska;525081 said:


> Hi!
> I have a question about movie :White dog, i watched this film and I need more information; is it true that rascist used dogs like that''white dog''? I can't find articles about it. Maybe is it an urban legend?
> a few people in my country told me that it is true.


it,s true, you can train your dog to attack the specific persons. Dog are very intelligent and they can train himself according to their masters command.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Wiktoria Przybyłowska;525145 said:


> Ok thank you, I know that film is fiction,but I found information about dogs trained to attack black men in South Africa at Apartheid times by Israel soldiers etc and in USA by KKK. Once my friend sais that people from kkk did really training dogs to attack only black people.
> And I spend all day to looking for more information and I found reference about this on one webside. And I found forum user asking : how to train dog attack black people. It is sick in my opinion. ](*,)


 
you spend all day looking for this info.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Cyr said:


> you spend all day looking for this info.....


+1

This topic and some of the replies are why I rarely spend anytime here anymore. WTF happened to the old WDF ? :-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can help change some things Thomas. ;-)

This thread is closed!


----------

